# Ovulation prior to egg collection



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I dont know if anyone else has experienced this but i am very curious.

I have recently finished my first IVF cycle - BFN.  Test day was 1st August.
I took my HCG shot on a Saturday night and egg collection was on Monday morning.  However i woke up in the early hours of Monday morning - 1am with really bad ovulation pain on my left side.  As i get ovulation pain every month - it was definately ovulation pain.  I was really tender and it really hurt to walk but as i didnt want anything to interfer with egg collection i didn't say anything to my clinic when i went for egg collection at 9.00am. 
At egg collection I had 7 eggs collected but this was all the information the clinic gave me.  Would they have told me if i had ovulated from some of the follicles or is this something that would be discussed at the follow up consultation?  
I have my follow up on 13th Sept.  
If i did ovulate is there anything that can be done in the next cycle to stop me ovulating or is it purely guesswork on their part and sometimes this does happen.
Any info appreciated.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, this post is interesting as I had the same complaint/response.  I took late night injection on Thursday night and by Friday was in agony from ovulation ( I as you know the pains), when I had EC on the Sat my theatre slot was delayed for nearly 2 hours due to their error and I only got 2 eggs.  I was told that I too had ovulated early...am starting 2nd cycle this month and they are shortening the time between HCG shot and EC and also booking me in for the first theatre slot to be on the safe side. Let me know how you get on  x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, sorry about your bfn 

were you given an antagonist injection/injections during your tx to stop you ovulating.

My 3rd tx I was only given one large dose on the Friday before the wednesday of collection (and only then after I had had a scare that I had ovulated and had to do an ovulation test).  This cycle I was given antagonist injections from day 5 of stimms to ensure I did not ovulate early......last one was taken on the Friday before EC on the Monday

I would have thought they would have told you if early ovulation had been experienced.  I would definitely clarify with them when you go for your appt.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Juliett

I had the same problem although mine was picked up at my last follicle tracking scan and treatment was abandonded. My 6 lovely follicles had disappeared. 

In my opinion I don't think they would have got your 7 eggs if you had ovulated early. 

How many follicles did you have at your last tracking scan?

Rachel


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi 

Juliett ~ Sorry to hear you got a BFN.  When I ovulated prior to EC on my 2nd cycle they did retrieve 7 eggs, however all but 1 were immature and so couldn't be used for our tx.  The 1 remaining egg did fertilise, but arrested prior to division.  If you managed to get 7 eggs that were mature, then it is unlikely that you did ovulate early.  Hope you get all of the info you need from your follow-up.

Beachgirl ~ If the EC was delayed as a result of a clinic error, then I'd say that you have cause to ask for a refund or some recompense towards your next cycle.  Hope that's been sorted already.  Good luck for your next cycle.

Nikki
x


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi thank you everyone for your responses - what is an antoagonist injection?

I was on Menopur - maximum dose of 6 ampules per day and pregnyl shot 36 hours before egg collection.
They collected 7 eggs, 1 was immature and 1 did not fertilise.  I had a grade 1 and grade 2 put back - no frosties.

When i phoned up with my BFN the nurse informed me that would likely repeat with the same protocol.

The pain i recieved will definately be the main question that i will ask them when i go for my follow up. 
Will let you all know how i get on.

xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

Antagonist injections basically are to stop you ovulating. The two drugs I know are cetrorelix and orgalutran but I think there are more than that.

I am sure someone can explain it better than me.


----------

